

Ford skeptical about battery-swapping stations for electric cars - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/10/ford-not-sold-on-battery-swapping-stations-for-electric-cars.php

======
devicenull
Maybe it was addressed elsewhere, but my problem with these is I'd likely be
trading the nice new battery that came with my car, for a battery that's been
abused by many people. It's not like you would expect the battery replacement
station to actually care about an individual battery, and the people who
actually use them aren't going to care either.

